# Britney Spears- Midnight Fantasy



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 16, 2007)

I have curious, fantasy and in control...so I reallllyy want this too !! Has anyone had a chance to smell it? and how does it smell??

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...xx.esn_results


thanks!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 16, 2007)

I fell in love with it at first smell - totally different to all her others with a muskyness to the sweet smell.....you have to try it is lush. I tried it and then wandered over to the mac counter as i like to see how smells sit on me and the ma couldnt stop complimenting me LOL


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 16, 2007)

i have her others minus in control just because i love her-- i am not crazy about curious or fantasy. but midnight fantasy is great. much sweeter than curious but not as candy sweet as fantasy. pretty bottle too


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

i have fantasy & have used countless samples of curious. & now i LOVE midnight fantasy. it smells sooo good!! my b/f smelled it & he fell in love with it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i save up some money i'm definitely getting it.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 17, 2007)

My friend loves it. I haven't had a chance to smell it but I did like Curious.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 17, 2007)

i got it a month or so ago and i absolutely love it. <3


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I want to get this once a gift set of it comes out!  Hopefully that's soon, because the scent and bottle are lovely!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 17, 2007)

yeaaah im going to have to get this =] 

i have all of her perfumes/lipglosses/shimmer powder/ frangrance stick things lol so i need this =]


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*Now that she shaved her head, can we call it 'Midnight Nightmare'? 

Actually, I haven't smelled this one yet, I usually sway away from celebrity perfumes, but I still enjoy smelling them to form an opinion.  
It might actually be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 24, 2007)

i just bought this a few days ago & i LOVE it!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

I smelled it in Belk and then found it in Marshalls XD
It's smells just as lovely as her other fragrances.


----------

